# Going out in rain



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Its been raining here all week and Puddles will not potty when his feet is wet.







He has a rain coat but that does not help.

This morning we put on his shoes and rain coat, he would not even walk .... grrrrrrrr. He has pooped on the carpet twice in 3 days and when I see it, he runs and hides. So, he knows better. He will beg to go out and once out there and he sees its raining, he will head back to the door or stand still and not move. 

Last night when we went out to dinner, I made him go to his crate (which he didn't mine) since he would not go potty. The entire meal, I thought about him being locked up









I swear, I wish I had paper trained him. Is it to late to try?

Any suggestions on what to do? Do any of you have this problem? Is Puddles being hard headed??


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

parker is the same way...well he will go as long as the rain isnt falling...if there were leaves in the driveway i would get him to go there LOL. otherwise there is no way to get him to go either. so if i see a storm coming i try to get him to go before it hits. i dont know what to say except u r not alone!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

If you really do want to try the paper training try the pads that have the scent to attract the dogs. That way it might be easier. Also, just so you don't completely confuse Puddles, if you have a porch or deck that is covered you could put the paper there so he knows that pee/poop is still for outside only (unless you don't mind using the pads inside all the time). Peanut likes to be out in the rain so I don't have a prob with him, but Tic doesn't like it. If I carry him out in the rain he's fine, but the second I put him down he will lay in the wet grass with this sad pathetic face on and he won't budge







A neighbor of mine has a really large breed dog who won't walk in the rain or snow. She actually grew a little grass patch on her covered porch for the dog to use.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I have a screened in back porch that I could use. Are the pads your speaking of a special brand with scent?


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I don't know if one brand is better than others, but the nature's miracle ones (I didn't check all of them) specifically mention the 'special scent'. Here's a list of diff ones from petedge 

Now that the boys know the pee pads, I just buy whatever is cheapest







Someone here also mentioned that you could just use a pee pad and dip it into some of Puddle's pee to have the same effect as the scented pads


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex has allergies and can't smell that special scented stuff! I found it a waste of money. It didnt attract him in the least bit! Since he was 8 months when we got him we had to start from their, he was trained to go outside before that. Now he will do either, depending on if I take him on a leash or if I ignore him when he wants to go (I do this when it is raining) he will go out the sliding glass doggy door onto our screened in patio where we made a wooden box for him filled with a hunk of grass. Good luck! It takes patience, but we taught Rex at 8 months, took about 3 weeks.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

No, it's not too late to try to train Puddles to pee pads. Lady was outdoor only trained when I adopted her at nearly 5 years old, but I soon learned than Maltese don't do rain. Lady won't even go out when the rain is over but is just dripping off the trees!

I tried those pre-scented pads and both Lady and I couldn't stand the smell! I got regular human pee pads and scented them myself by soaking up a bit of her pee when she went outside. I just kept doing it. I also put the pads (I put 2 down) by the back door where she scratches when she has to go out. It took awhile, but she finally figured it out during a snow storm.

It is wonderful having her cross trained. She still basically goes outside, but it's nice to have the pads as a back up.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You could also purchase a piece of sod and put it in a plastic tray on the porch. Same texture as the grass so he'd probably use it. 

Mikey didn't like going out in the rain either. I'd just bring him back, crate for 20 minutes, and repeat until he went. Now he'll pee on the edge of the grass and poo on the sidewalk/concrete walk if it is really wet or there is snow.


----------

